# can I save my plants?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I posted this in my clubs forum, but I thought I'd ask here too...
Alright, so recently, I've been plagued with camallanus worms. (Sigh) I have been treating with medicated food that has levamisole in it. I have lost half my fish to this. There arent many left. Whats weird is that practically the only fish who got it, are my cichlids. I did have 1 or two guppies die from it but every single one of my dwarfs got it. I only have three now. Had more. What I've decided to do is to quarenteen the fish who arent showing any signs of the worm in a clean tank until I'm positve they are safe. Ill continue to feed the medicated food for months. With the three sick fish who are left, well I know I cant save one of them. He's too far gone. Hes old, and the worms have like... hollowed him out in his anus area. He looks very skinny and sunken in. The other two cichlids left are young, and still appear tp be healthy. I think I can save them. They also decided that now would be a good time to have babies and currently have some wigglers in my driftwood...(double sigh). Anyway, the tank with the worms I'm going to completely break down and disinfect everything. Ill get new gravel and all that. The ones who appear healthy will eventually go back in...IF they pass the test. For now, I will start fresh. What id like to know is if I can save the plants in there? I know the worms are in the tank, and can be transferred on plants. Is it possible I could soak the plants in something to where I could be 100% sure they are safe? I know the answer is likely no, but I thought id ask before throwing them away. Also how do I go about cleaning the driftwood? I want it to go back in when its safe, if possible.

Seams like theres a problem in every tank right now. Guess that's a fish hobbyist's life.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would think that the 2 minute bleach soak should kill off just about anything..
1 part bleach....19 parts tap water...submerge plants for precisely 2 minutes..remove and rinse several times...then soak them in fresh tap water..gravel and decor should be soaked for about 30 or so minutes..then rinsed and soaked a few times..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks! I wouldnt be bringing back the worms if im thorough?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright. Im going to try it. These worms are a pain...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My favorite way to test if it's safe is to get a cheap guppy that is healthy from the store, give it a methylene blue bath, and put it in the tank. If it gets the worms, you still have them.


----------

